# Mise à jour iOS 5, Pages et Numbers disparus



## Chtiadrien (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installé la dernière mise à jour pour iPad (iOS 5) et mes applications Pages et Numbers ont tout simplement disparus ! Ainsi que tous les documents dedans (tous mes cours !). J'ai bien sur des sauvegardes, mais il va me manquer mes cours de la semaine (j'enregistre tous les Samedi). Le pire dans tout cela, c'est que l'application elle-même à disparu, autant sur mon iPad que sur iTunes, donc obligation de les racheter !?

Est-ce du à un bug ? Mes applications ainsi que mes documents sont-ils quelque part cachés ? (Je suis synchronisé avec iCloud, mais rien dessus) Est ce que je peux au moins récupéré mes documents ?

Merci de vos futurs réponses 

Edit : Applications achetés, aucun jailbreak

Edit 2 : Je viens de restaurer une sauvegarde de ce matin, avant la mise à jour, mais je suis rester en iOS 5 sans Pages... Aucun changement donc.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Octobre 2011)

Question peut être mal venue mais comme des icônes sont rajoutées il n'y aurait pas un écran supplémentaire décalé que tu n'aurais pas vu ?


----------



## Chtiadrien (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, problème réglé !

J'explique : Pages et Numbers m'ont été offert par un ami, les achats se trouvaient donc sur son compte App Store, le fait de mettre à jour l'iPad à désynchronisé son compte. Après avoir remit son adresse et son mot de passe, les applications ont été re-téléchargé et j'ai retrouvé tous mes documents ! OUF !

Merci quand même de ton message ^^

Sujet résolu


----------

